# Stain and Paint



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

This is 100% up to you! It can be done. 
Personally, I love the look of natural wood trim, but I'm a woodworker too.... I'm biased.

DM


----------



## kitchdesigner (Jan 26, 2011)

*Stain and paint*

I don't see anything wrong with painting the trim, just make sure you choose the right colors to match! There are different painting styles you should be aware of before you go ahead and do this, so read up on them at Kitchen Color Schemes. It will make your decision a lot easier! Good luck!

Justin
Kitchen Design Tips


----------

